# trying to get help



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

well after reading a good book on hormones by suzanne somers and how great she feels by getting her hormones back on track with natural hormones. i tried an endocondligist] he said being on the pill is regulating my hormones. so why do i feel so horrible.he also said to quit drinking and i needed AAwell i might be in denial but right now is the worst time in my life to quit drinking i only drink at home and only 2 or 3 glasses a nitghti don't drive or get out of control or spend my days in bars, thats my dad and sister, i have one sister who only calls when she is drunk.I also have ibs and boy oh boy what is the first thing out of the stupid drs. mouth is do you take fiber?????? only if i want to end up in the hospital.duh like nobody has ever suggested that to me.if i had a penny even for everytime i have been told that i would still be a millinare.so his answer is stay on the pills quit drinking and take fiber.what a big help.what can i expect he was a man dr.and they know so much about females.lollllllllllll laurie


----------

